# RAI and UK customs



## Bean (May 8, 2007)

Returning from holiday yesterday, driving through the customs area at Dover docks, our car got 'pulled out' by the customs official. He was very nice and very polite and told us we had set off the radiation sensor. I was highly amused, fortunately I had the card from the hospital with me ( I had RAI June 12th). Even so they checked the car with a geiger counter (i presume) and took our passports and my card away to check. My doctor did warn me this could happen so I found it all quite funny. So if you've recently had RAI and you're going on holiday dont forget your card.!


----------



## NastyHashi (Mar 11, 2007)

That's actually very funny. Imagine in this day and age if you did not have that card with you? They would not know what to do with you and you would be held up forever.

I am surprised you were still able to set off the machine at that point. It is good to know they have some very sensitive equipment.


----------



## Bean (May 8, 2007)

According to my Doctor, people who've had RAI must now carry their card for 6 months afterwards. It used to be 4 but the sensors at customs are set to super sensitive now. Bean


----------



## Mal Deeley (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi there, I have just had RAI. dec 6th and the doctor there told me to carry the card for 21 days only.......
I did explain what was said here and they siad, "interesting" we haven't heard of that before.

I think I will carry my card with me for a while just in case.

Mal


----------

